# Honda EU3000is Shutting Off



## jsbr5000 (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a Honda eu3000is that is having some issues. I have been troubleshooting for a few weeks thinking I was have carb issues. Come to find out I am not getting enough ventilation to keep the generator running. I have a brand new Honda eu3000is and I noticed that the tank sits a little higher than the 3000is I just received. I am thinking they fixed the issue that I am having now with newer versions. Did anyone else have this issue? I have tried everything but after about 30-40 minutes the generator will shut off. After I turn the fuel cap, I can hear air escape. Clearly, the generator is starving for air. Should I replace the cap? or is there another issue? I want to know if anyone else have had this issue with older Hondas. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## Doug Doty (Dec 27, 2017)

You certainly should first look into why this unit is not getting adequate air into the gas tank to replace the consumed fuel. From your comments it seems this could be your only issue. If it will not come apart to investigate then you may have to replace it.


----------

